# unicompartmental knee replacement



## Joyce Burchett (Feb 25, 2010)

Pt. has unicompartmental knee replacement several years ago. Dr. has that the unicompartmental knee replacement has failed & is doing a total knee replacement. Should this be coded 27447 for should we code a revision 27487?  

Joyce Burchett


----------



## khopstein (Feb 25, 2010)

When my doctors do this conversion from a partial to a total knee replacement, I use 27447 with 22 modifier.  This modifier will take care of the extra work done (removing prosthesis, I&D, etc.)


----------



## Joyce Burchett (Feb 26, 2010)

I did find an article from the Coding Institute that says we should use 27487 when you are converting a Unicompartmental to a total knee.  I don't think it would be correct to bill 27447 with a modifer 22.  CPT 27487 includes the work of removing the prosthesis & placing the new prothesis. Thanks for your answer though.

Joyce


----------



## BONDO350 (Mar 4, 2010)

i would use 27447 and 27488-51, since a total knee is not being revised.


----------

